# ‘Super Mario Bros. 3’ - FULL SCORE



## ManolitoMystiq (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello there again,

I completed this project many years ago (2007), but now that I've improved using Sibelius, other formatting/design programs, and my overall skill, I decided to redo the whole thing.

Here you go: Click Here!

Enjoy!


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I could reprise my hit post in the Zelda thread, but I pride myself on not being derivative.


----------

